# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  El proyecto sierra exportadora y el minifundio

## wgalloso

*EL PROYECTO SIERRA EXPORTADORA Y EL MINIFUNDIO
WALTER GALLOSO  ASESOR  LEGAL*  Tratar sobre el minifundio en el Perú, es a la vez retrotraernos a los usos y costumbres ancestrales de cómo se ha venido dando a lo largo del tiempo las transferencias del derecho de propiedad y las continuas  subdivisiones de las unidades agrícolas  dentro de una familia, como consecuencia de la independencia de los hijos u otras causas, que determinan la necesidad de dotarles de una unidad de producción como fuente de trabajo o subsistencia, frente a la existencia del derecho de propiedad de grandes extensiones agrícolas denominadas el latifundio; extremos que tanto los propulsores de cambios sociales como las experiencias existentes en nuestro país han buscado resolver y que ha sido analizado por historiadores y analistas políticos  en su trance de una sociedad feudal a una sociedad capitalista, la cual conllevó al surgimiento de una propiedad moderna, que generó el fraccionamiento  o la disolución  de la gran propiedad feudal (Ver José Carlos Mariategui; 7 ensayos de interpretación de la realidad peruana; Economía agraria y latifundismo feudal, pag. 29; 13 edic., editora amauta, Lima 1,968). 
 Dentro de este contexto, al promulgarse el primer Código Civil en el Perú,  va a establecer  la ocupación como uno de los modos de adquirir  los inmuebles sin dueño; en las reglas sobre sucesiones trata de favorecer a la pequeña propiedad al regular sobre las particiones igualitarias de las sucesiones; por otro lado comienzan a surgir a los  finales del siglo XIX las primeras regulaciones de  la implementación  de un medio de publicidad para quien detentaba derecho de propiedad de un predio,  mediante la creación de los Registros públicos cuya importancia en la  organización y desarrollo económico del país es indiscutible (Soria Alarcón, revista folio real, año III, Nº 7 Febrero 2,002 pag. 65); quien señala:   El incremento permanente del tráfico  inmobiliario y el valor de los predios, junto a una necesidad  también cotidianamente real y exigente - , de inversiones masivas de bienes de capital es que la sociedad se ve forzada a estar adecuadamente organizada, dotada de medios o instrumentos legales y técnicos que satisfagan idóneamente las necesidades  del tráfico y faciliten al propietario la obtención de capitales que necesita para la transformación y tecnificación de la explotación del suelo. 
En el Perú, durante la década del sesenta,  se  inicia un proceso de reforma agraria, que buscó  conforme lo establece en su artículo 1º del  Decreto Ley 17716,  establecer () un proceso integral y un instrumento de transformación de la estructura agraria del país, destinado a sustituir los regímenes del latifundio y minifundio por un sistema justo de propiedad tenencia y explotación de la tierra (). 
Desde la perspectiva contenida en dicha norma, lo que se buscaba era cambiar la estructura del derecho de propiedad y de tenencia de la tierra agraria, sustituyendo  el latifundio con la creación de las Cooperativas Agrarias o las denominadas SAIS, otorgándoles el derecho de propiedad de las tierras agrícolas a los campesinos organizados y expropiando a las empresas y personas naturales que venían teniendo la explotación económica de las mismas, asimismo,  buscaba tal como se expresa en la norma eliminar el minifundio. 
Si bien es cierto que  se genera todo un proceso de  cambio de titularidad en  la propiedad de la tierra,  el proceso de reforma agraria (del cual es harto conocido las consecuencias económicas que generó en forma adversa)  no llega a consolidar un proceso de desarrollo  ni menos aún, se logra generar una mejor producción y productividad, por parte de sus conductores; máxime que  no logró uno de sus objetivos señalados en la norma citada; es decir contribuir al desarrollo social y económico de la nación, para lo que se esperaba  dar una estabilidad económica al hombre que trabajaba directamente la tierra, y menos aún eliminó el minifundio. 
 Sin embargo,  al revisar la legislación agraria, al retornar a un estado democrático de derecho,  en el cual  se busca  que los predios agrícolas ingresen nuevamente al tráfico económico, se comienza a emitir  normas que  buscaron no solo garantizar la titularidad sobre los predios rústicos, sino también disolver las cooperativas  u otras formas de organización que detentaban el derecho de propiedad de la tierra, permitiendo tal y como lo establece el artículo 16 del Decreto Legislativo 653  la parcelación  o independización de los predios rústicos, limitando  que las unidades  no sean  inferiores  a  la superficie agrícola  o ganadera mínima; exceptuando el fraccionamiento de las unidades agrícolas menores de tres hectáreas, cuando estas áreas sean destinadas al acopio, clasificación, envase, agroindustria,  huertas, granjas, entre otros; estableciendo  que LOS REGISTROS PUBLICOS NO INSCRIBIRAN ACTO O CONTRATO QUE LO INFRINJA() , por otro lado, se emite el Decreto Supremo Nº 018-91-AG, en cuyo artículo 5º establece sin embargo, la posibilidad de la inscripción de unidades agrícolas menores a tres hectáreas. 
Como pueden apreciar,  el Estado o los gobernantes de turno lejos de resolver el minifundio lo fueron alentando, generando como consecuencia de ello, el abandono en muchos casos de sus unidades productivas, o sus transferencias sobre todo en la costa, que han sido adquiridas por empresas o personas naturales dedicadas a la agroexportación, lo cual no ha sucedido en la sierra, donde el minifundio ha seguido extendiéndose. 
Desde 1990, el mercado mundial ha iniciado un capítulo de expansión en la producción y el consumo gracias a la revolución tecnológica de la  información y las comunicaciones y el impulso de la ciencia. En esta nueva etapa () ha aumentado () la exportación de nuevos productos agrícolas ()  y se ha producido una gran inversión  en este sector  orientado a productos producidos en la costa ( ver Alan García; Sierra Exportadora; noviembre del 2005 pag. 11 y ss.) señalando el autor mencionado que  dentro de este boom de inversiones  fue relegada la sierra y que es necesario incorporarla a este  proceso de globalización de () las exportaciones que le darían empleo tecnología y modernidad (). 
En otros puntos de su exposición señala que  si bien es cierto uno de los argumentos  de que el minifundio es el mayor obstáculo, respondo que sólo lo es cuando el producto sembrado no tiene valor como ahora ocurre, orientándose a establecer que  es posible  su viabilidad en la medida que exista la posibilidad de un crédito del agroexportador o en su defecto por el Banco Agrario, o a  que el campesino se asocie con un solo producto con una sola tecnología, y se promueva para los minifundistas una cadena comercializadora de exportación; precisando ¡Basta de prejuicios y obstáculos contra la agricultura moderna en la sierra! La sierra no es un problema, la sierra es la solución de muchos de los problemas nacionales..  
Sin embargo revisadas las estadísticas, en el sector bancario actualmente, aunque la cantidad de productores agropecuarios que solicitan crédito es bastante baja, el nivel de éxito en gestionarlo es también muy bajo, pues en promedio apenas el 5% de los productores que pidieron un crédito accedieron a él; y de este universo el mayor éxito en el acceso al crédito se da en aquellos productores que cuentan con predios de superficies mayores, siendo muy ínfimas las posibilidades para los propietarios de  minifundios por la poca rentabilidad, flujo de ingresos adecuados, etc. En todo caso,  la viabilidad de este proyecto dependerá de que se pueda reconcentrar la propiedad de la tierra, para lo cual es necesario tanto el impulso de clusters o cadenas productivas que  promocionen entre los agricultores minifundistas de la sierra una cultura exitosa de la asociatividad, como el impulso de la titulación y registro de los predios  por intermedio del PETT.Temas similares: Biblioteca Virtual - Sierra Exportadora Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y USAID darán soporte técnico a 30,000 productores de la sierra Artículo: Sierra Exportadora presentó propuesta para crear Fondo Sierra Perú Artículo: Segunda etapa de proyecto para reducir la pobreza de Sierra Exportadora y USAID tiene US$ 20 millones Banco de la Nación y Sierra Exportadora darán Sierra Card a productores andinos en primer trimestre del 2010

----------

